# Batch Rename und Verschieben! Wer kanns?



## mapu (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ich hab eine ziemlich profane Frage zum Umbenennen und Verschieben mehrerer Dateien. Also das Namensmuster der zu bennenenden Dateien ist Wie folgt...

DATEI:  "Dateie20070521_123456.dbf" 
jedoch gibt es auch eine sogenannte Peakdatei dazu die sich minimal von der eigentlich benötigten Datei unterscheidet.

Peakdatei: "Dateie20070521_123456pk.dbf" 

Von den hier beschriebenen Dateien soll jedoch nur die Erste umbenannt werden und in ein vorgegebenes Verzeichnis(z.b. von C:\Daten nach D:\Archiv) verschoben werden.
Die Umbennung sollte So aussehn:
 "Dateie20070521_123456.dbf"  =>  "Dateie.dbf"

Ich bin schlicht und ergreifend zu blöd den Namens-String nach "pk" zu filtern und die Datei von der Umbennung auszuschliessen meine aber dass man das irgendwie sehr einfach lösen können müsste. Ich wär sehr glücklich wenn sich ein Batchexperte mal die 5 Minuten nimmt und mir ein Beispiel hier reinposted. Danke für Hilfe im Vorraus.


----------



## chrysler (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo.
Die Dateien bestehen doch immer aus demselben Namen gefolgt von Datum, Unterstrich und Uhrzeit, oder?
Wenn der Name stets gleich ist oder auch gleich viele Zeichen enthält, dann kann der Dateiname als Variable eingelesen werden und die Stelle, an der das pk steht, ausgelesen und verglichen werden.


----------



## mapu (29. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte eigentlich damit andeuten dass ich mich mit der Syntax garnich auskenne aber ein wenig in anderen Sprachen programmiere. Und um es einem Helfer leichter zu machen wollte ich das Problem so genau wie möglich beschreiben. Bitte keine Lösungsansätze posten sondern konkreten Code weil ich keine Lust habe ehrlich gesagt mich mit der Syntax auch noch zu befassen.


----------



## chrysler (30. Mai 2007)

mapu hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte eigentlich damit andeuten dass ich mich mit der Syntax garnich auskenne aber ein wenig in anderen Sprachen programmiere. Und um es einem Helfer leichter zu machen wollte ich das Problem so genau wie möglich beschreiben. Bitte keine Lösungsansätze posten sondern konkreten Code weil ich keine Lust habe ehrlich gesagt mich mit der Syntax auch noch zu befassen.



Lösungsansätze findest du hier eh rar. Wofür benötigst du die batch Datei? Welches  Gewerbe braucht peak Dateien?
Anfr.: Warum ist deine Seite http://www.seven-sins.org  nicht erreichbar (kein Acces)?


----------



## mapu (31. Mai 2007)

Also meine Seite ist nicht erreichbar weil ich das so möchte da ich zur zeit keine Zeit hab ne neue aufzusetzen. Aber danke der Nachfrage... wenn du sehen möchtest mit wem dus zu tun hast kann ich dir mein myspace ans herz legen myspace.com/sevensinsderraper


pk dateien sind im Bereich audio editing ein häufig vorkommender Mechanismus zur speicherung von zusatzinformationen. in diesem Fall handelt es sich also um zusatzinformationen an einer dbf die ich aber wie gesagt nicht benötige....

Gewerblich will ichs nich nutzen sons würd ich ne softwareschmiede anrufen 


Also in dem Sinne.... Beste Grüsse


----------



## ronaldo84 (31. Mai 2007)

Die Dateien Filtern und kopieren kannst du mittels

```
xcopy c:\quelle\text*.* c:\ziel\text*.* /Y/EXCLUDE:nicht_kopieren.txt
```
In die nicht_kopieren.txt (welche im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die Batch-Datei leigen muss) schreibst du: "pk.".
Falls noch nach weiteren Kriterien gefiltert werden soll, schreibst du diese wieder in die nicht_kopieren.txt. *Jedes Kriterium in eine neue Zeile.*
Für das umbenennen gib mal in deine Kommandozeile *help rename* an.


----------



## chrysler (12. Juni 2007)

@ronaldo84
wofür steht das pk, das in die Datei muss?
Steht das pk dann oben oder unter den Namen der auszuschließenden Dateien?


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. Juni 2007)

In die Datei gibt man Ausdrücke ein die nicht in dem Namen vorkommen sollen. Bzw. Namen die diese Zeichen enthalten sollen nicht kopiert werden. In diesem Fall sollen alle Dateien die ein pk im Dateinamen haben nicht kopiert werden


----------



## chrysler (12. Juni 2007)

Das pk bezieht sich auf die Buchstabenfolge und nicht auf die Dateiendung, oder?


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. Juni 2007)

Das kann sich auch auf die Dateiendung beziehen. Wenn ich keine EXE-Dateien kopieren will trage ich in die nicht_kopieren.txt einfach 


> .exe


ein. 
Bei jpg:


> .jpg


Genauso kannst du wenn du zB die Dateien nicht kopieren willst die "blub" im Namen haben dann machst du


> blub


----------



## chrysler (13. Juni 2007)

Ach so.
Den Befehl xcopy gibt es doch erst ab Windows XP, oder?


----------



## ronaldo84 (13. Juni 2007)

Den gab es meines Wissen auch schon zu Win NT Zeit.


----------



## Michael Engel (13. Juni 2007)

Den gab es mit Erweiterung auch schon unter DOS (ob windows dos bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) .>

Ich hatte damals backups unter windows 3.11 und nt4.0 damit gemacht gehabt und deffinitiv mit xcopy gearbeitet ,)


----------

